# Ork Looted Wagon + Boomgun



## War_Ape (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering what some of you folks thought about the Ork Looted Wagon w/ Boomgun combo. The Boomgun offers some high-explosive power, but with such poor armor, the wagon could easily fall prey to even low strength weapons. So whatta ya think?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I would rather spend the points and take a battlewagon, to be honest. Looted wagons are far too flimsy to be reliable.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Galahad said:


> I would rather spend the points and take a battlewagon, to be honest. Looted wagons are far too flimsy to be reliable.


ditto. Then I look at the cost of that and realize a big mek with a SAG is probably better.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Or do both 

Though I must say, I've been having good luck fielding a stripped down wagon full of tankbustas. Expensive, but highly mobile and ultra-lethal. Anything they shoot at dies.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Galahad said:


> I would rather spend the points and take a battlewagon, to be honest. Looted wagons are far too flimsy to be reliable.


Same here. Looted wagons uke:aren't worth taking at all in my opion. Upgrade to a battlewagon or us the points on other things that are more effective.


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I must respectfully disagree. I think the boomgun is great at the cost. Either they deal with it and let your boyz get closer or your trukks advance or they get slammed by it. I think two belong in most horde lists. They are under appreciated now but I've noticed a trend and they are becoming more respectable lately. Really, at the point cost a ard case wagon is not too much at all considering it only needs hit a squad of beakies once to make its points. The range is not too bad either. 
Now used them as transports is anither matter entirely. Boomwagons do not need passengers.Yes, it may indeed be shot down or immobilazed before it gets a shot off but then its drawn fire and done its job regardless. If it does hit, it has a respectable pie plate ordance shot that Ork can take advantage of. It insta kills a lot of troop types too. I've seen them do a lot of damage in games. Sure a SaG can be good but do not tell me its more reliable then the wagon. Just keep it in cover early, let only obscured shots hit it and get a shot in when you can.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Those who are not with the Boom Wagon Orks, are against the Boom Wagon Orks! Fire!!!:blackeye: :angry:


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I havnt fielded a wagon yet, cause I fill my Looted wagon with a group of flamers, I keep them inside, and close to my lootas, to counter any daring Deep strike manouvers close to them,....and that works.... 

My enemy have enough to worry about, when they see my 60 Orks Swarm up the middle

If I were to take an ordnace weapon i would deffo take the battlewagon, anything other is kinda waste imo.. 

And if I ever was to get a lootaed wagon, I would take two..no less

Bye


----------

